# How old is this cat?



## pierrottweiler (Nov 28, 2008)

my photoblog (clic)


----------



## TWoods450 (Nov 28, 2008)

you have to cut it open and count the rings to know for sure.


----------



## pierrottweiler (Nov 28, 2008)

that's my girlfriend's cat, I will ask her if I can do that! 
No, I already know her age, I don't need to do that; however she won't let me do it!


----------



## londonmoon (Nov 30, 2008)

2 years old more likely


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll go with the 2 years, also.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 30, 2008)

pierrottweiler said:


> my photoblog (clic)




cats are like people sometimes its like impossible to guess their age lol like me most people ive met usually would guess that I am more than ten years younger than my actual age and nobody who tried to guess my age could get it right lmao

hmm but Id give it a try anyway course its fun. it looks like to be between 2 and 5 yrs old


----------



## jv08 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, I think most likely it's 2 years old.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 1, 2008)

TWoods450 said:


> you have to cut it open and count the rings to know for sure.


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm thinking younger, although it is hard to tell. I would say 9 months-1 yr. just cause he doesn't seem really filled out in the face. Although, he could just be a small cat...


----------



## pierrottweiler (Dec 2, 2008)

lol
thanks for your tries, and keep trying.
To help you a little, you can add few.. years more

;-)


----------



## rubbertree (Dec 2, 2008)

16.5 years.
That's how old my cat is and she still looks like a kitten!


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 2, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> 16.5 years.
> That's how old my cat is and she still looks like a kitten!



Oh my freaking God! lol are you serious??? didnt even know a cat could live that long :O most of the cat Ive seen and heard normally live for like 10-15 years which is quite short and sad. so do you have any advice or secrets that can keep a cat alive and still look like a kitten for that long


----------



## rubbertree (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, treat her like a princess, give into her every whim. Feed her a bit of tuna when she wishes. Let her sleep under the covers, in the crook of your arm, every night, being careful not to disturb her beauty sleep.  
hahaha, maybe that's just me!
Seriously though, I have no secrets to share. She's pretty much an indoor only cat, she will go out the front door, walk around the side of the house to the back door and that is pretty much the extent of her outdoor travels. Indoor cats usually live longer. We don't feed her anything special. I have tried several times to get her on the expensive food that the vet recommends for good health and longevity, but it only ended up making her sick so she's been on grocery store cat food all these years!
She has lost some weight and muscle tone this year but the vet says it's just like anyone else that ages. 16.5 years is the equivalent of 84 human years and 84 year old women have lost weight and muscle tone also!
Even though, she still acts like a kitten at times and I hope to have many, many more years with her!


----------



## Ejazzle (Dec 3, 2008)

8  years, great shot


----------



## pierrottweiler (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations for your 16.5 y.o. cat!! Nice to keep it so long!
 The cat in the photo is also an old one! but nobody found the right age yet!
keep trying!!


----------



## Mecal (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm going to say 6 years.
It's really hard to tell though...


----------



## rubbertree (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the congrats! haha!
10 years?


----------



## pierrottweiler (Dec 7, 2008)

not 10 years, neither 1, 2, 5, 6 or 8 y.o.
she's older than 6, if that cans help you


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 7, 2008)

pierrottweiler said:


> not 10 years, neither 1, 2, 5, 6 or 8 y.o.
> she's older than 6, if that cans help you


lmao so she's either 7 or 9 or older than 10


----------



## pierrottweiler (Dec 8, 2008)

well done, Hobbes! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
but maybe you can find the *exact* age? lol
you're in the good way!


----------



## hollyqie1984 (Dec 11, 2008)

i don't know cat

but i guess he is younger.


----------



## Kondro86 (Dec 11, 2008)

13


----------



## OregonAmy (Dec 11, 2008)

My initial thought was 8, but it's so hard to tell with cats (and 8 is my favorite number, so that doesn't help). I have a 14 year old cat who looks like he could be 4. I don't think cats show their age as much as dogs do.

She looks sweet. I love little kitty mouths. Gawd, I'm going to be one of those old ladies with 50 cats. :crazy:


----------



## pierrottweiler (Dec 12, 2008)

:lmao:





> She looks sweet. I love little kitty mouths. Gawd, I'm going to be one of those old ladies with 50 cats. :crazy:



lol! no, it's nice to like cats!

thanks for your tries! but she isn't 13 neither 8


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 12, 2008)

GEEZ you are getting on my nerves now - lol jk
I mean this post has over 20 posts now and nobody has managed to guess the age of your cat  cats dont normally live more than 10-15 years which is very sad. 

ok I think she's 7 course it's my favorite number


----------



## pierrottweiler (Dec 12, 2008)

> Hobbes 	 		 		 	Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pierrottweiler*
> 
> 
> ...



lol you're wrong; not 8 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pierrottweiler (Dec 12, 2008)

she's....      .....     ...


----------



## OregonAmy (Dec 12, 2008)

OK, she's 19. Or maybe she's 20! My mom's cat lived to a crotchety old age of 18.5 until she finally put him down.


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 12, 2008)

pierrottweiler said:


> lol you're wrong; not 8 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



you make no sense maaaan! 
my last guess was 7 years not 8


----------



## pierrottweiler (Dec 12, 2008)

oupss!...:mrgreen::mrgreen: I just have to stop drinking!!

so, she's 15 years old. thanks for all your comments and tries


----------

